# [PCW-S] µTorrent: Entwickler stopfen Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (16 Februar 2007)

Der schlanke Bittorrent-Client µTorrent ist in einer neuen Version erschienen, bei der unter anderem eine Sicherheitslücke geschlossen wurde.

Weiterlesen...


----------

